# Slim or Small 3.5mm Jack?



## Rocko1

I am having trouble finding small or slim profile 3.5mm stereo jacks for my recable job. I am talking about one that will work with cell phone cases, similar to the Apple earbuds jack. Most standard jacks have too wide of a base to allow it to seat properly. Anyone know of any? Thanks.
   
  Need one similar to this

   
  Most are like this


----------



## squallkiercosa

The thing is, you don't recable headphones to use them with mobile devices.... Better get a headphone adapter or see what you can do with the case

http://www.amazon.com/ELONGPRO-Black-Headphone-Adapter-iPhone/dp/B0099ENZSM/ref=pd_sim_cps_6

http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-Headphone-Adapter-iPhone/dp/B000VEOIEO/ref=pd_sim_pc_4

http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Cable-iCableLink-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B000YBY2U4/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1363520080&sr=8-25&keywords=Headphone+Adapter

http://www.amazon.com/Headphone-Adapter-LifeProof-iPhone-Case/dp/B00A4GP5ZA/ref=pd_cp_cps_1


----------



## tzjin

If you look at the second plug you posted, you'll notice that there is a short cylinder of a smaller diameter near the base. That is designed to be used with music players in cases. I believe most Neutrik plugs have them.

 Also, there's nothing wrong with recabling headphones for use with mobile devices. My modded T50RP came with a 4-pin XLR adapter that I replaced with a TRS plug. It just made my setup cleaner with one fewer adapter laying around.


----------



## squallkiercosa

You got a point, so... my bad.

http://www.connect-tech-products.com/index1.php?subtype=3.5mm%20Plugs&id=2

http://www.redco.com/Mini-3-5mm-2-5mm-Connectors/

http://store.haveinc.com/c-785-mini-trs-connectors.aspx

http://www.switchcraft.com/Category.aspx?Parent=987

http://www.markertek.com/Connectors-Adapters/Audio-Connectors/3-5-2-5mm-Mini-Connectors/Connectronics/35-4CON-LP.xhtml

The last one is the smaller one, but you can always contact the first website asking

The viablue t6s small has a relatively low profile
http://www.avoutlet.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=1580

And last, you can always use ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-3-Pole-Male-Repair-headphone-Jack-Plug-Metal-Audio-Soldering-Back-cover-/261185689713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccfe15871
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-4-Pole-Male-Repair-headphone-Jack-Plug-Metal-Audio-Soldering-Back-cover-/261185689517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccfe157ad
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silver-3-5mm-Male-to-Female-Plug-Earphone-Jack-Audio-Adapter-For-Phone-MP3-/261020950779?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3cc60fa0fb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-3-5mm-Male-to-Female-M-F-Plug-Jack-Headphone-Connector-Audio-Extension-Cable-/380589320395?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item589ce428cb



Enjoy your headphones


----------



## tzjin

And if the plethora of links above do not have what you are looking for, take a meander around Lunashops.com. They have plenty of nice plugs for reasonable prices.


----------



## Rocko1

Quote: 





squallkiercosa said:


> You got a point, so... my bad.
> 
> http://www.connect-tech-products.com/index1.php?subtype=3.5mm%20Plugs&id=2
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you! I had such a hard time finding these.


----------



## squallkiercosa

Go with the 3 pole (two lines) instead of 4, some devices might give you problems, especially amps...


----------



## Rocko1

Quote: 





squallkiercosa said:


> Go with the 3 pole (two lines) instead of 4, some devices might give you problems, especially amps...


 
  Duly noted.


----------



## jdogw

do any of you know of plugs about the same size as the apple earbud size?


----------

